# 2002 Pathfinder LE, Trouble Code P1130 Help



## bergs22 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a 2002 Pathfinder and the SES light recently came on. I hooked up my code reader and was given code P1130, after some research the code stands for Swirl Control Valve Control Solenoid Valve. Anyone know where this is located on the 3.5 in order for me to check it out. Thanks


----------



## michaelanderson20 (Jul 9, 2004)

Ignore any messages I sent you. I looked in my manual and the illustrations of the part are terrible and I can't even figure out where it is. You are better off taking it to the dealership. Sorry about that


----------



## bergs22 (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright, Thanks Anyways


----------



## michaelanderson20 (Jul 9, 2004)

Let me see if I can convert these PDF files into JPGS and send them to you.


----------



## jjdonohue (Sep 11, 2006)

*p1130 error code*



michaelanderson20 said:


> Let me see if I can convert these PDF files into JPGS and send them to you.


i posted this publicly as well so others could see if it benefits them

Hello
i read your thread from june on the p1130 code.

i also have the same error code and was wondering if you could send me those pdfs and jpegs as well. I have already had the swirl control valve and control solenoid valve replaced in july. now, my service engine soon light is back on. I did
notice my fuel cap was loose so i retightened it and hopefully it will go after a few drives. But, i wonder since the error code is the for same part that was replaced the first time. Any other ideas? Thanks in advance for the files and any advice.


----------

